# Rimadyl, Metacam, Milk Thistle & natural pain meds



## Sophie45 (Jan 3, 2011)

As some of you might have seen in my other post, my dog Sophie (GSD/Boxer mix) has been showing signs of hip discomfort and some very classic signs of hip dysplasia/osteoarthritis in the past few weeks, which got progressively worse. 

I took her in on Tues night, and the vet looked her over, and while she doesn't show any typical signs of hip dysplasia when she did manipulations of her legs and hips, suggested putting her on Rimadyl for a week to help rule out hip dysplasia (of course we know without radiographs you can't 100% confirm it) she's suspecting some sort of injury but isn't sure because her 'symptoms' really do sound like possible hip dysplasia, even though we can move her legs around every which way without any signs of discomfort.

Well, I posted on here about how the vet put her on Rimadyl and some very kind people informed me there are some very serious risks associated with Rimadyl and after doing some research found out that my vet really should have given me some warning (all she said was look out for vomiting or diarrhea) because there are rare but potentially fatal risks with Rimadyl.

I called my vet today and demanded they swap Metacam for Rimadyl (which they did) and my vet even printed info out on all the side effects of both meds and underlined a part that said that Metacam can cause the same problems as Rimadyl. Why I didn't get ANY of this info before is beyond me. I'm looking into other vets in my area, because I'm ready to switch practices.

So...a few questions:
1) Any experiences with Metacam and/or Rimadyl? In the research I've done, Metacam seems much less 'risky' than Rimadyl...

2) Milk thistle-I have heard excellent things about milk thistle after a course of meds to help cleanse the liver-anyone use this before, either themselves or for their dogs?

3) Any other suggestions for natural or homeopathic pain remedies with anti-inflammatory properties? I have dabbled with herbal remedies and tinctures in the past, but haven't in a few years. I'm feeling pretty confident that this is a temporary concern for Sophie, but I would love to hear people's input on this as well.

Thank you!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've used metcam several times on my dogs for short term use as a pain reliever/anti inflammatory. I never really use it the amount of time that is suggested by my vet as I try not to give my dogs too many unatural therapies.

I make sure that I always have some on hand though as with 3 bull terriers you never know what incident can happen, I also keep Tramadol, and antibiotics on hand also.

I haven't used natural remedies but do use swim therapy for my female who had issues with a luxating patella but hasn't had an issue since starting water therapy over 1 1/2 yrs ago.
Good Luck with your quest.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Sophie45 said:


> So...a few questions:
> 1) Any experiences with Metacam and/or Rimadyl? In the research I've done, Metacam seems much less 'risky' than Rimadyl...


I used Metacam on my dearly departed Golden, Skylar for 2 or 3 years w/ no problem. I have to tell you she died of kidney failure at 12 years old. Did Metacam cause the kidney failure? Who knows? I don't blame Metacam.



> 2) Milk thistle-I have heard excellent things about milk thistle after a course of meds to help cleanse the liver-anyone use this before, either themselves or for their dogs?


I have found that people who use alternative therapies have 2 things in common. They use them a lot and they have sickly dogs.



> 3) Any other suggestions for natural or homeopathic pain remedies with anti-inflammatory properties?


I put homeopaths in the same category as voodoo and witch doctors. Their practice is based on nothing provable. Homeopathy as been around as long as regular medicine. If it were as good, there would be as many homeopaths as regular doctors. However the number of homeopaths is less than 1% the number of regular doctors. There is a reason for that.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I have used Metacam on Shellies 'bad days' although I use the generic (Meloxicam) from Walmart...MUCH cheaper ....it's on their $4 list and if I was giving it every day it would last me 2 months, so I usually get the 3 months supply for $10 and that lasts 6 months as she only needs 1/2 a tablet (she's 70#). I usually give it along with an antacid such as Pepcid or Tagament as it can irritate their stomachs. I do use homeopathy, and find it helps, I've used some of them myself. As for the Milk Thistle definitely give it WHILE you are giving the metacam. For pain if it's accute you can give Arnica, if it's a ligament issue Ruta will help (giving it to my cat who tore her ACL). I give Shellie Zeel for her joints (she has hip dysplasia), as well as giving it to my 2 arthritic kitties (cats are WAY more sensitive to meds than dogs are). If it's accute Traumeel works well too, Zeel is more for arthritis/chronic pain/inflammation.

If it is a joint issue Glucosamine/Chondroitin will help as well as Fish Oil which helps with inflammation.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

i switched vets when they said rimadyl was the only thing they could put my dog on for her torn knee ligaments and the start of hip displaysia. the vet i switched to said they dont even use rimadyl.i got a prescription for the generic for metacam and got it at costco pharmacy for 10bucks for a 3month supply. i believe she was on it for about a yr with no side effects or anything.she quickly started feeling better.the only other thing ive heard for dogs with arthritis,pain etc is to massage that area and make sure they stay warm,beings the cold weather can make them hurt more.there is certain food to avoid like wheat i think it was that can flare up arthritis(not sure about the hip displaysia tho) my dog unfortunatly got lymphoma 3yrs later and we went her to sleep.The best advise i can give is to research ANY meds your vet puts your animal on b4 trying them


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My chocolate lab has been diagnosed with her back leg with arthritis right where the joint meets the hip. She had been for a short time put on rimadyl at first. She was on it only for a very short time because I told my vet it was not doing anything anyway! So right now she's on Tramadol for the pain she's suppose to take 2 pills or 3 pills twice a day. I give her 3 pills daily right now and she is fine on this! She also takes fish oil tabs I give her two and gluchosimine chondrotine I give her 1000 mg daily. I know there are others who say that gluchosime chondrotine doesn't work but seems to be working for her which I really don't know if it is or isn't right now but I'm not taking a chance with it and stopping it. I get the huge bottle from Sam's club. She use to put her back leg up and not put any weight on it not walk on it now with what she's on she is doing absolutely fine! She goes because of the tramodol for blood tests twice a year which I am going to ask now since she's so good if I can do this once a year! Good Luck with your Pup!


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Sophie45 said:


> 3) Any other suggestions for natural or homeopathic pain remedies with anti-inflammatory properties? I have dabbled with herbal remedies and tinctures in the past, but haven't in a few years. I'm feeling pretty confident that this is a temporary concern for Sophie, but I would love to hear people's input on this as well.
> 
> Thank you!


I have used Organic apple cider vinegar and extra virgin coconut oil with excellent results. Add 2 tablespoons of ACV and 1 tablespoon of evco to her food. If she starts having more difficulties walking and getting up add 1 tablespoon of organic blackstrap molasses. Only use the molasses if the other 2 are not enough. Take it easy;0)


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

If you're looking for natural anti-inflammatories high doses of fish oil (1,000mg per 10 pounds of body weight) works well as does Vitamin E (400 IU daily). Also Duralactin (dog version) or Microlactin (human version) works well and it's not a prescription. Then there's your joint supplements such as Glucosamine, Chondrointin and MSM of course.

If you're looking for RX's, I've used Metacam, it gave my dog HORRIBLE vomiting and MASSIVE amounts (seriously I didn't know she could have that much liquid and stuff in her stomach it was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much!), Rimadyl I never had any issues with but my dog was dying so i wasn't too concerned either to be honest. Knowing what I know now I wouldn't give it to a relatively healthy dog. There's other options though as well such as Previcox, Duramaxx, Gabapentin just to name a few. Then instead of NSAID's you can go wit pain killers instead which do not affect the liver like the NSAID's do. My girl who had liver issues from antifungal medication was on Tramadol for a few years and did extremely well on it so that's something I'd recommend too. Just make sure you get the RX from your vet and go to the human pharmacy, MUCH cheaper!

On Milk Thistle yes my girl was on it for years due to her high liver enzymes due to ongoing antifungal treatment. Honestly, it's not going to hurt and it may help so I see nothing wrong with it and it's cheap and easy to come by. My girl took it daily for many years, for simply cleansing after a medciation treatment I do not believe the dose is daily so you'd have to do some research on what the "procedure" is on using it for detoxing purposes. But it's pretty safe, cheap, and easy to come by so if it's something you choose to use it shouldn't be an issue.

Good luck!


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> I have found that people who use alternative therapies have 2 things in common. They use them a lot and they have sickly dogs.


Your right you have to use most alternative therapies 3 to 5 times a week. My dog is not sickly, I use alternatives as a preventative. He use to be sickly when he was on modern medicine.



RawFedDogs said:


> I put homeopaths in the same category as voodoo and witch doctors. Their practice is based on nothing provable. Homeopathy as been around as long as regular medicine. If it were as good, there would be as many homeopaths as regular doctors. However the number of homeopaths is less than 1% the number of regular doctors. There is a reason for that.


Your right again. Their is no proof these alternatives work, except for the success stories. There are not many scientific studies paid for. Sounds familiar (PMR). Alternative medicine has been around much longer than modern medicine. American Indians used it and I'm sure it was around long before them. Animals in the wild used it and still do. Sick animals search for herbs to help them recover. I'm pretty sure that's how Indians figured out how to use herbs. The reason there are few homeopathic doctors versus modern medicine doctors are, because there's no money in alternative medicine. An alternative doctor will use modern medicine and surgery as a last resort. This cuts into hospital and doctors revenue. Pharmaceutical companies would go out of business. If a modern medicine man gets caught by the FDA recommending an alternative medicine, they get there licensed pulled. Isn't that called blacklisting. I guess you had bad experiences or witnessed bad experiences with alternative medicine. I hope you do not rule it out because of it. You would be surprised of how little it cost versus modern medicine. Also it will prevent future illnesses. Sounds familiar again(PMR) Most modern medicine if not all, never cures your illness. It just masks it and down the line you get other problems from the medicine, like organ failure. I do not rule out modern medicine, but I try alternatives first and modern medicine last.


----------

